# need help pricing



## shutzero (Sep 3, 2009)

not sure what to charge for this but the guy wants a quote from me...any help is appreciated
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...peWHDQ&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=1


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pix no work. Load onto your computer then post it.


----------



## shutzero (Sep 3, 2009)

its from google maps i dont know how to save the satellite picture to my computer but it looks like it about a 250x300ft parking lot with a building in the center about 75x200 ft if you want to its 210 E. Johnson Ave. Cheshire, CT if you want to go to google maps and check it out


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

You must be professional, knowledgeable, and CAPABLE of handling these accounts. 

I believe is what it said in the original post by Trevors Lawn Care


----------



## shutzero (Sep 3, 2009)

ok but you need to start somewhere right? we are capable equipment wise i just dont know what to charge. it would be cool if i could just get an answer


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Bidding by satellite only is not a great way to do it. I would prefer to look onsite but its not my job and not my money so I will just throw out some ballpark figures so you get the idea. 

Its looking like around 2 acres + walkways.....$350 for 0-4" and $500 for salt.....maybe?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well assuming you charge between $75/hour and $225/hour and are using something in the range of a 1/2 ton pickup with a 7' blade and a loader with a 14' pusher, and you charge between .15/lb and .25/lb for salt, and there is no mention of length of sidewalks. I would charge $161.04 to plow, and $873.48 to salt.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

terrapro;801133 said:


> Bidding by satellite only is not a great way to do it. I would prefer to look onsite but its not my job and not my money so I will just throw out some ballpark figures so you get the idea.
> 
> Its looking like around 2 acres + walkways.....$350 for 0-4" and $500 for salt.....maybe?





Longae29;801150 said:


> Well assuming you charge between $75/hour and $225/hour and are using something in the range of a 1/2 ton pickup with a 7' blade and a loader with a 14' pusher, and you charge between .15/lb and .25/lb for salt, and there is no mention of length of sidewalks. I would charge $161.04 to plow, and $873.48 to salt.


Lots of unemployed comedians this year.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

friday before labor day......no clients are in their offices today, its a play day!


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

cretebaby;801176 said:


> Lots of unemployed comedians this year.


there just nobodies crete.. alot of hot air that couldn't even melt snow....

To think I actually wasted time answering another post taking one of them seriously.. LOL


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> ok but you need to start somewhere right? we are capable equipment wise i just dont know what to charge. it would be cool if i could just get an answer


Here's my opinion even though you didn't ask for it. This will be my first year, and that lot would be a lot I'd consider. IF I had a backup truck and a swing wing that fit both. That would be a lot to push for a FNG like myself, especially if they want that off-pavement trailer storage area cleared as well. If you have a wheel loader of somesize with a containment plow it'd be very doable. Like a Cat 980 would probably do it... There's a lot on this site about pricing, hit that search button and you should find an answer in a few days.

What if it stops snowing at 5am and they need it opened up by 6 or 7 at the latest? Definitely gonna need something more than the 980 for that.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

AiRhed;801255 said:


> Here's my opinion even though you didn't ask for it. This will be my first year, and that lot would be a lot I'd consider. IF I had a backup truck and a swing wing that fit both. That would be a lot to push for a FNG like myself, especially if they want that off-pavement trailer storage area cleared as well. If you have a wheel loader of somesize with a containment plow it'd be very doable. There's a lot on this site about pricing, hit that search button and you should find an answer in a few minutes.
> 
> What if it stops snowing at 5am and they need it opened up by 6 or 7 at the latest? Definitely gonna need something more than a truck for that.


You are joking right?

I guess the comedy continues.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

That should do it by 7am. Maybe 6:30....


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Do they want you to haul the snow off-site? I think Herculift can set you up with one of these...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

plowinginma;801244 said:


> there just nobodies crete.. alot of hot air that couldn't even melt snow....
> 
> To think I actually wasted time answering another post taking one of them seriously.. LOL


It takes all kinds of people to make the world go around.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

terrapro;801268 said:


> It takes all kinds of people to make the world go around.


LOL I agree some are just more challenged than others ...


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Crete why don't you give an answer on what this man should charge, your talking alot of **** to people that are trying to help this guy out but your not helping him just adding useless posts, im curious to see what he should charge to be honest.


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

without seeing a pic the following comes out of your second post
250x300 75000sq feet building 200x75 60000 sq feet approx 1 and 1\3 acre of pavement

again without seeing it that should take no more then 2 hours with one pickup being generous on time as I have not seen obstructions pile locations etc

ball park salt 800-1300lbs again depending on pavement conditions your plow, weather, how well you clean up, etc lots of opions on salt coverage to(this is mine) do a search

no one on here
will give you a honest price in a forum because it basically can't be done. do a search on pricing. You'll get lots of help estimating time and salt coverage pile locations how to push etc and lots will have different opinions then me. However if you can't come up on the rest on your own ie what does my equipment cost? how much would I like to make in profit? you have no business putting a bid in. IMO and not to bust your balls but if you don't know your times on that size lot and what you need to make an hour\season to be profitable i would say to start a bit smaller or sub.

again not trying to be a dick but if anyone gives you a straight out "id price it for x amount" reply they are probably screwing with you, in my area I like to see 3 x my cost on salt and $125 ish an hour on a truck. for seasonal x hours per snowfall (avg) by avg # snowfalls. but those rates may get you laughed at in your region. again get out there and see what your competition is up to and to do that you may have to over or under price some jobs or sub for a while

good luck either way


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

looking at the satellite photo (which you really need to link to or post here (right click on the picture, select save as and choose .jpg and then post the picture)

it's a big warehouse with semi-trailers around it and the parking lot surrounds it.
no curbs, no obstructions, everything pushes from the front to the back.

quick, easy fast.

2 hours max.

as someone gently chided, you need to know what YOUR hourly rates are and multiply out.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I would say around 2 hours, but what a PITA plowing around those trailers


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TwoBrosLawn;803293 said:


> Hey Crete why don't you give an answer on what this man should charge, your talking alot of **** to people that are trying to help this guy out but your not helping him just adding useless posts, im curious to see what he should charge to be honest.


Telling someone that a pickup won't plow a 2 acres site isn't helpful IMO

Now why don't you message MJD and see if you can get these post deleted like your other thread,


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

cretebaby;801176 said:


> Lots of unemployed comedians this year.





cretebaby;801257 said:


> You are joking right?
> 
> I guess the comedy continues.


where in these 2 posts does it give any useful information to this guy, nor does it say anything about use or not using a pick-up to plow 2 acres.....IMO you don't know what your talking about, your just here to talk sh*t


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TwoBrosLawn;803514 said:


> where in these 2 posts does it give any useful information to this guy, nor does it say anything about use or not using a pick-up to plow 2 acres.....IMO you don't know what your talking about, your just here to talk sh*t


Are you illiterate?

Try reading and if you don't know how ask your mama to come down to the basement to read it to you.



AiRhed;801255 said:


> .Here's my opinion even though you didn't ask for it. This will be my first year, and that lot would be a lot I'd consider. IF I had a backup truck and a swing wing that fit both. That would be a lot to push for a FNG like myself, especially if they want that off-pavement trailer storage area cleared as well. If you have a wheel loader of somesize with a containment plow it'd be very doable. There's a lot on this site about pricing, hit that search button and you should find an answer in a few minutes.
> 
> What if it stops snowing at 5am and they need it opened up by 6 or 7 at the latest? Definitely gonna need something more than a truck for that.


Has any of your posts been helpful?

Every single one you have come off sounding like a ....









Do you get it? It's a ****** bag.

*Trademark Camden LOL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

AiRhed;801255 said:


> Here's my opinion even though you didn't ask for it. This will be my first year, and that lot would be a lot I'd consider. IF I had a backup truck and a swing wing that fit both. That would be a lot to push for a FNG like myself, especially if they want that off-pavement trailer storage area cleared as well. If you have a wheel loader of somesize with a containment plow it'd be very doable. Like a Cat 980 would probably do it... There's a lot on this site about pricing, hit that search button and you should find an answer in a few days.
> 
> What if it stops snowing at 5am and they need it opened up by 6 or 7 at the latest? Definitely gonna need something more than the 980 for that.


Now it's a 980?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I looked at the pic. That's a gravy job. Given that it's a trucking depot, I presume it's pretty flat, and the hot top is in OK shape. According to the scale, it's a little over an acre, which agrees with someone math that posted earlier. That's a one pickup job, easy. If you have a loader/pusher, even better. Like any commercial account, you need a backup truck, or backup operator. I would also imagine they will want the lot clean. Presalt, no shoes, post salt.

It would be nice to have hours of operation. I wouldn't be surprised if it's 24 hours. That makes it easier. All you can do is plow with the storm. And it's central Connecticut, how many times do you get walloped with a big storm? The off pavement area is a factor. Does it need to be plowed, and how much of that can you use for stacking snow? Probably the wild card is going to be cleaning between trailers. A good backdrag blade is the minimum. Now that I think about it, a rear mounted plow would be the bomb. Is that a "swing wing"

And this lot will likely require a few "cleanup visits" per storm as the trailers get moved around. If it's not "on your route", give that some serious consideration.

Good luck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

TwoBrosLawn;803293 said:


> Hey Crete why don't you give an answer on what this man should charge, your talking alot of **** to people that are trying to help this guy out but your not helping him just adding useless posts, im curious to see what he should charge to be honest.


What a pleasant attitude from someone with three posts......

You are making friends so fast you will run out of fingers to count them on in no time.

Crete has almost 2,000 posts, I think he might have a little good advice to share.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

2COR517;803702 said:


> What a pleasant attitude from someone with three posts......
> 
> You are making friends so fast you will run out of fingers to count them on in no time.
> 
> Crete has almost 2,000 posts, I think he might have a little good advice to share.


Agreed.....Crete shares excellent advise.

The lad is exhibiting anger, demand and entitlement in lieu of his shortcomings. If he fails to hone his communication skills, adulthood will be extremely frustrating for him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;804072 said:


> Agreed.....Crete shares excellent advise.
> 
> The lad is exhibiting anger, demand and entitlement in *lieu of his shortcomings*. If he fails to hone his communication skills, adulthood will be extremely frustrating for him.


Bet he drives a diesel pickup.

lolololololol

Sometimes I kill myself.

I know, another unhelpful post, but I'm on a roll lately.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;804251 said:


> I know, another unhelpful post, but I'm on a roll lately.


A roll? Downhill maybe.


----------

